# Tin Can knits free pattern Through Jan,1,2013



## crazygyrlknits (May 22, 2012)

You may pick one of thier patterns and put in the code:

SHARETHELOVE

and recieve one of their patterns free. You may look at the patterns on Ravelry or their home page :

http://tincanknits.com/patterns-browse.html

Just follow this link, and share the love during the season.

http://us2.forward-to-friend1.com/forward?u=ac55a87e0c49ad678b42da26a&id=06f9d3b1f1&e=2142fa682a


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

This has been posted many times in the past few days. I hope everyone takes advantage of it.


----------



## crazygyrlknits (May 22, 2012)

I did not see it before, so i posted.

I am sorry if this is duplicated though i have read the newsletter...I had not seen it...
Blessings all and have a wonderful day.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I received mine through another post. It's a nice gesture to want to share good fortune with others and it is nice of the "TinCan" people to give also.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I just went there and they just charged me $6.00 they never had a place for your password! The pattern was still worth it.but don't count on the free pattern. Sorry.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> I just went there and they just charged me $6.00 they never had a place for your password! The pattern was still worth it.but don't count on the free pattern. Sorry.[/quote
> 
> Did you type Sharethelove in the coupon code box?


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

chickkie said:


> jgarrett28 said:
> 
> 
> > I just went there and they just charged me $6.00 they never had a place for your password! The pattern was still worth it.but don't count on the free pattern. Sorry.[/quote
> ...


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

It didnt go to PayPal when I followed the link.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

worked 4 me
got the 6$ mukluks for free
right 2 the left of the total are the words saying *coupon code*
i clicked on that & the box appeared
put in SHARETHELOVE & it minused the amount & said FREE
downloaded it + sent me an email w/the link 2 download
all systems go!!

thank you!
J~


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I saw this on another website - now my problem will be to decide what I want!!


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

crazygyrlknits said:


> I did not see it before, so i posted.
> 
> I am sorry if this is duplicated though i have read the newsletter...I had not seen it...
> Blessings all and have a wonderful day.


I am glad you posted since i could not open some of the links in other posts. Thank you!


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

I got my free pattern!!


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for shaing the link! I could not open the others. I got my free pattern - it worked just fine and I appreciate the sharing very much!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

This is great! Thank you and merry Christmas!
I hadn't seen this either!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I got the pattern in my Ravelry library, but when I open it there is a message that says this type of file may harm my computer. Should I keep it?


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link! Found a great shrug pattern. Put in the code and it downloaded to my Ravelry library...supposedly...I haven't checked. Lovely patterns there! Again, thanks for the link!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you . Worked for me too.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh thank you... I just got the sunflower shawl pattern!


----------



## Tonye (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for the post. I got my pattern free with the code. The box is labeled "coupon". Type in the code and it automatically changes the price to free. Thanks again, crazygyrlknits for the link.


----------



## TraceyMcK (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, can't wait to make my Snowflake sweater


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link. With a new grandson due in March, I chose one of the patterns, gone fishin' used the coupon code and received the pattern free. There were also other patterns of interest but with 7 unfinished projects, I will have to go back another time. Thanks, again.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just got my Gothic Lace Scarf... i like simple..lol Thank u for Shareing and posting this 



Susie


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thaank you for sharing this. I found a lovely pattern for a hat and mittens.


----------



## MIMI M (Apr 18, 2012)

I got my free pattern...thanks so much. I missed the previous post.


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this. Just got the fabulous rosebud pattern for free. Can't wait to find a yarn yarn for the design. 

Thank you again. Happy stitches and holidays.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

TraceyMcK said:


> Thanks for sharing, can't wait to make my Snowflake sweater


Thats the one I chose too xx

Thx for the link


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got my free pattern,pop blanket,. Thanks for posting.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

I just got False Creek chunky lace button scarf using the button "Coupon code". Hade a hard timne deciding if I would choose "Gone Fishing"!

I appreciate reading what others have chosen. Plan to have a second look and possibly choose and pay for them!

Maybe the first time this offer was posted I was too busy to look. Thanks for posting today


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I got a wonderful fingerless glove pattern for my 'couldn't get to it for Christmas present' for a friend. She always complains about her hands being cold and needs to type -actually I have 3 people I should do this for -I will get my money worth! Thanks for posting -it took me a few tries to get it free, but after a few minutes I figured it out. (I'm computer challenged.)


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

jgarrett28 said:


> I just went there and they just charged me $6.00 they never had a place for your password! The pattern was still worth it.but don't count on the free pattern. Sorry.


Same happened to me --- but I went in through the Raverly site and it had a place for the code.......viola....free pattern!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you for this link. First time I clicked on 'coupon' button it didn't work. Second time successful.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you, I got Drift for free, it is absolutely beautiful. Now just to find the time to do it.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for haring. I got my free pattern.


----------



## pennyyy (Sep 23, 2012)

I cannot get the whole pattern. tried many times. after I put the code in the whole pattern does not come up to print!


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

crazygyrlknits said:


> You may pick one of thier patterns and put in the code:
> 
> SHARETHELOVE
> 
> ...


I just now discovered this post, followed the link (which was a bit strange as it first pops up as an "email campaign" rather than their web site or catalog of patterns), selected a pattern, entered the coupon code (sharethelove) and it removed the charge and sent the pattern.


----------



## landoahs (Oct 10, 2012)

pennyyy said:


> I cannot get the whole pattern. tried many times. after I put the code in the whole pattern does not come up to print!


Mine saved to my Ravelry file. Are you enrolled with Ravelry? I was able to open it from there.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you, worked for me. I'm going to try my first lace scarf with more than two pattern rows.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

All I get is a link to buy patterns. ????


----------



## macnurse (May 13, 2012)

right before you click to go to paypal there is a subtle box to the left of that one...I missed it the first time and as soon as I typed in the code it was free. Try again.
Stevie


----------



## crazygyrlknits (May 22, 2012)

I am glad you all shared the love, bleesings to you all in the new year....


----------

